# Question from a newbie!



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello, wasn't sure where to post this really, so I figured "why  not here?"
Can anyone recommned a good on-line ovulation tracker? I've used FF but now have to pay (and can't afford to!), so I guess the main criteria is it needs to be free! Am using calenders and all that gumf, just thought an on-line thing might be easier?
Anyway, thank you in advance for your help
Sarah x


----------



## wazycat (Jun 2, 2008)

hi there, im new too!  im going for my first ivf consultation in 2 days!  i used to use mymonthlycycles.com.
/links


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to FF      I hope you find this site really useful, I know I have found it a lifeline  

Sorry I can't help you with your question but am sure others will be able to offer some solutions.

All the best

x x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Sarah. Welcome to FF. It's a fantastic site for support and making friends who know what you're going through. 

I have always used www.babyzone.com as a cycle tracker. You have to register as with most sites but it's easy to follow and adapts to your cycle length. It's only a guide though as they base the dates on when ovulation is expected based on the averages so if you ovulate a bit early or a bit late in the cycle it may miss your date. 

/links

Cathie x


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies, I shall go and investigate your suggestions!

Good luck to Wazycat  
Sarah xx


----------

